# Hamilton Khaki Conservation GMT



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Now for some good ole'B&W shots....


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Dave San

combining the great wacth and vision behind the watch
and your passion + ur skill

drop dead gorgeus


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Amazing, as usual. 

It's really been a Hamilton week for you, eh? ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Those khaki shorts are a good match!


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

dude! when did you get _another _Hammie? 

that one is my fave! Wear it well Dave-san! Youve got as much style as Mr. H. Ford, so i think youll do it justice b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Those khaki shorts are a good match!


Thanks. I have the same ones in green camo too...b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

polaco23 said:


> that one is my fave! Wear it well Dave-san! Youve got as much style as Mr. H. Ford, so i think youll do it justice b-)


:thanks_mate!_


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Thanks. I have the same ones in green camo too...b-)


Sounds like you'll have to get a green dial to match then! ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome pics. b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Watchero (Jul 25, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


How'd you do that if you're in a moving car lol?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

ANTIVIRUS said:


> How'd you do that if you're in a moving car lol?


It's a skill... ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


_That's_ a cool pic. b-):-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> _That's_ a cool pic. b-):-!


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fantastic pictures.

Are you sure those straps aren't black?

(happy 19K, by the way) ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't think Hamilton makes black ones in this style in 21mm.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> I don't think Hamilton makes black ones in this style in 21mm.


Coulda fooled me. That dark brown almost matches the dial color.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> That dark brown almost matches the dial color.


Yeah, I think it does too.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Nice~cheers! ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Beau8 said:


> Nice~cheers! ;-)


Glad you like...

:thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Glad you like...
> 
> :thanks


Woah...cool effect. b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## traveller (Jan 5, 2009)

great looking pictures. Any idea what countries are listed on the plate?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

traveller said:


> great looking pictures. Any idea what countries are listed on the plate?


Glad you liked the pics. There are nine GMT time zones set in the watch: Colombia - Mexico - Suriname - Brazil - South Africa - Madagascar - China - Philippines - Indonesia.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Sharp lookin' Hammy you have there Kiwi :-!


----------



## solowgregg (Oct 14, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Outstanding shot! Great lighting, good bokeh, well done.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

supawabb said:


> Sharp lookin' Hammy you have there Kiwi :-!


:thanksmate!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

solowgregg said:


> Outstanding shot! Great lighting, good bokeh, well done.


Glad you liked it... :thanks


----------



## crossxfire2 (Dec 31, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


This is the coolest pic ever!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

crossxfire2 said:


> This is the coolest pic ever!


So glad you like it... :thanks


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I too think this is a very attractive watch. I love the arabic style and the colorization of same. The skeleton hands actually serve a useful purpose by allowing you better see the 24 hour dial strip.

It's just too bad they HAD to put the "country" bezel in. It serves no useful purpose; just adds unnecssary size and weight to the watch. As a matter of fact, this wristwatch would have been many more times as effective if Hamilton would have deep sixed the "diver's" bezel and it required extra crown. Those internal bezels just ask for trouble when you try to set them with the watch wet. Sometimes unrestrained design enthusiasm is not a good thing.

heb


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

heb said:


> I too think this is a very attractive watch. I love the arabic style and the colorization of same.


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

por44 said:


> Very nice indeed!


:thanks


----------



## javacinno (Sep 16, 2009)

Kiwi -- Truly wonderful shots! Thanks for sharing!

Where did you get your straps from?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

javacinno said:


> Kiwi -- Truly wonderful shots! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Where did you get your straps from?


:thanks So glad you liked them.

The dark brown one is OEM and the suede tan is a custom job from HKTAN.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

heb said:


> I too think this is a very attractive watch. I love the arabic style and the colorization of same. The skeleton hands actually serve a useful purpose by allowing you better see the 24 hour dial strip.
> 
> It's just too bad they HAD to put the "country" bezel in. It serves no useful purpose; just adds unnecssary size and weight to the watch. As a matter of fact, this wristwatch would have been many more times as effective if Hamilton would have deep sixed the "diver's" bezel and it required extra crown. Those internal bezels just ask for trouble when you try to set them with the watch wet. Sometimes unrestrained design enthusiasm is not a good thing.
> 
> heb


I don't know. i like the fact that they chose to do that with ecological trouble-spots. it really highlights what the watch is all about - the preservation of areas most at risk. Understandably it does add to the size, weight and complexity, but I think that in this situation, given the purpose of the watch, it's justifiable.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Great shot with the Panerai


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

por44 said:


> Great shot with the Panerai


 Glad you like it. :thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

You know, kiwidj, your photos reminds me Keith Downing photos of Omega GMT at timezone - they were so good, that after some time of looking at them I bought Omega GMT for me.

The more I look at your photos, the more I want this watch


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

normunds said:


> You know, kiwidj, your photos reminds me Keith Downing photos of Omega GMT at timezone - they were so good, that after some time of looking at them I bought Omega GMT for me.
> 
> The more I look at your photos, the more I want this watch


Hey mate, so glad you like'em. :thanks

Cheers,

Dave


----------

